# Hard To Believe, or Odd Music Stats/Facts



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Sammy Hagar (October 13, 1947) is _older_ than Robert Plant (August 20, 1948) 

OK, so it's only a year, but I thought Sammy was 5-10 years _younger_ just based on him breaking through with Montrose (1973) whereas Plant had released Zep I in 1969

There are tons more. 

Let's have at it!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

In 2013, rock band Metallica achieved a new Guinness World Records title after becoming the first musical act to play a concert on all seven continents. They set this record after performing for 120 scientists and competition winners in a transparent dome at Carlini Station in Antarctica. The band actually held concerts on all seven continents within one calendar year, following tour dates in North America, South America, Europe, Africa, Asia, and Australia. 

The British Navy Uses Britney Spears Songs to Scare Off Pirates. Her songs "Oops I Did It Again" and "Baby One More Time" are the songs which are used. The rationale of playing these songs is because, supposedly, Somali pirates have a strong dislike for western culture and music, which make Britney Spears' songs a perfect fit to make the bandits move on as quickly as possible. ‘As soon as the pirates get a blast of Britney, they move on as quickly as they can.’ Steven Jones, of the Security Association for the Maritime Industry, said: ‘Pirates will go to any lengths to avoid or try to overcome the music.’ He added: I’d imagine using Justin Bieber would be against the Geneva Convention.’

There had been some speculation for decades, but Paul McCartney finally admitted during a 2018 _60 Minutes_ interview that neither he nor any of his Beatles bandmates were able to read or write music, and they never understood music theory. McCartney said that the music just came to him and his bandmates John Lennon, Ringo Starr, and George Harrison, and it was never written down. Clearly, knowledge needn't beget success.









40 Facts About Music That Really Sing — Best Life


You may think you know everything about your favorite songs and artists, but the music industry is full of secret facts. Here's a look behind the music.




bestlifeonline.com


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> Plant had released Zep I in 1969


Reminded me of this quote from the movie Bad News Tour;
_Vim Fuego: I could play "Stairway To Heaven" when I was 12. Jimmy Page didn't actually write it until he was 22. I think that says quite a lot. _


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Reminded me of this quote from the movie Bad News Tour;
> _Vim Fuego: I could play "Stairway To Heaven" when I was 12. Jimmy Page didn't actually write it until he was 22. I think that says quite a lot. _


I don't think I've actually seen this...


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

laristotle said:


> In 2013, rock band Metallica achieved a new Guinness World Records title after becoming the first musical act to play a concert on all seven continents. They set this record after performing for 120 scientists and competition winners in a transparent dome at Carlini Station in Antarctica. The band actually held concerts on all seven continents within one calendar year, following tour dates in North America, South America, Europe, Africa, Asia, and Australia.
> 
> The British Navy Uses Britney Spears Songs to Scare Off Pirates. Her songs "Oops I Did It Again" and "Baby One More Time" are the songs which are used. The rationale of playing these songs is because, supposedly, Somali pirates have a strong dislike for western culture and music, which make Britney Spears' songs a perfect fit to make the bandits move on as quickly as possible. ‘As soon as the pirates get a blast of Britney, they move on as quickly as they can.’ Steven Jones, of the Security Association for the Maritime Industry, said: ‘Pirates will go to any lengths to avoid or try to overcome the music.’ He added: I’d imagine using Justin Bieber would be against the Geneva Convention.’
> 
> ...


What does "understanding music theory" mean?

I would have a hard time believing Paul McCartney knows no music theory.

I would think any musician who's played for years knows "some" music theory.

ie I have no idea what notes are in any scale but I know the difference between 3/4 and 4/4 time, etc.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> I don't think I've actually seen this...


Late 80's. Around the same time as Spinal Tap. Similar rockumentary theme, but these guys suck. lol
Both movies are on Youtube, Bad News Tour and More Bad News.











Here's a short taste;


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Guncho said:


> What does "understanding music theory" mean?
> 
> I would have a hard time believing Paul McCartney knows no music theory.
> 
> ...


A lot of folks learn music theory intuitively, just by learning to play by ear. I'm one example... The first 2-3 years of guitar for me were all self-taught, and all by ear or using online tabs (that I would then have to correct while playing along and realizing the tabs weren't fully accurate.) I couldn't name chords, scales, key signatures, etc. But, by listening to and learning songs, I began to see patterns on the fretboard. I noticed certain patterns worked over certain chord progressions, and it went from there.

I learned scales, some scale modes, chord structure, harmony, etc. All just by learning other people's music. I didn't really think of it as music theory at the time. I didn't know the names of anything, or why anything worked with anything else. I just knew it sounded good in the right combinations. Eventually I picked up some theory books and learned the proper names for things, and learned why some things work, some don't, and why sometimes you can break the rules. But, it all started out intuitively, just by recognizing the patterns and structures used in the music I listened to.

I know from other musicians I've played with that it isn't that uncommon to learn like that. Some take it further than others, but most self-taught people (at least, that I've met and played with) learn that way. They write and play as if they know music theory, even though they don't necessarily know the names for what they're doing. Many never bother to learn music theory in any official capacity. They just do what their ear tells them, based on the "theory" they know (all based on patterns and sounds).

I think that's probably what McCartney means when he said they didn't know any music theory... They probably didn't formally learn it, so they didn't necessarily know the names of all the chords, inversions, scales, modes, etc. But, they clearly knew what they were doing. That's obvious by how musically interesting their songs are. I'm sure he and others from the band eventually learned some theory in a more formal capacity, but it's quite possible they started out that way.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jbealsmusic said:


> I think that's probably what McCartney means when he said they didn't know any music theory...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Then there's this video I saw awhile back:


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

jbealsmusic said:


> A lot of folks learn music theory intuitively, just by learning to play by ear. I'm one example... The first 2-3 years of guitar for me were all self-taught, and all by ear or using online tabs (that I would then have to correct while playing along and realizing the tabs weren't fully accurate.) I couldn't name chords, scales, key signatures, etc. But, by listening to and learning songs, I began to see patterns on the fretboard. I noticed certain patterns worked over certain chord progressions, and it went from there.
> 
> I learned scales, some scale modes, chord structure, harmony, etc. All just by learning other people's music. I didn't really think of it as music theory at the time. I didn't know the names of anything, or why anything worked with anything else. I just knew it sounded good in the right combinations. Eventually I picked up some theory books and learned the proper names for things, and learned why some things work, some don't, and why sometimes you can break the rules. But, it all started out intuitively, just by recognizing the patterns and structures used in the music I listened to.
> 
> ...


That is impressive. I had to learn theory out of books mostly because I've got a lousy ear and seem to learn best through reading.I find music theory mathematical and beautiful. On top of that when I took singing lessons found out I've hear a semi tone flat, and that is reflected in my singing, my British singing instructor was able to make me sing correctly, but I hear me singing sharp! I'm not good at it but I'm at least in key lol.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Stephenlouis said:


> That is impressive. I had to learn theory out of books mostly because I've got a lousy ear and seem to learn best through reading.I find music theory mathematical and beautiful.


I'm a numbers/math guy, so I started noticing the patterns on the fretboard pretty quickly. I too find beauty in the patterns. My ear isn't great, just good enough to hear when something isn't in tune or is out of place in an unpleasing way. I can write complex harmonies, but it takes me forever to transcribe complex harmonies/chords by ear. It is definitely easier for me to understand on paper and on the fretboard than it is for me to hear it and recognize it.



> On top of that when I took singing lessons found out I've hear a semi tone flat, and that is reflected in my singing, my British singing instructor was able to make me sing correctly, but I hear me singing sharp! I'm not good at it but I'm at least in key lol.


Lol, same here, just the opposite. When I sing, I hear myself singing flat. When it sounds in tune in my head, I'm actually sharp. I took singing lessons while I was in college, which helped a lot. I'm still pretty terrible, but VERY much improved compared to before.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Reading Peter Hook's book (New Order) and he mentions a supporting act they played with (mid 80's) called _"The Men They Couldn't Hang_". If that sounds familiar to Hip fans, it should.

That night in Toronto
With its checkerboard floors
Riding on horseback
And keepin' order restored
'Til *the men, they couldn't hang *
Stepped to the mic and sang
And their voices rang
With that Aryan twang

So, it should actually be capitalized The Men They Couldn't Hang.

Part of the English Post-Punk New Wave scene. They had some mild success, and were featured on John Peel's radio show on BBC-1, but ultimately never did much. A shoulda, coulda, woulda kind of thing. 






The Men They Couldn't Hang - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





And yes, Gord is referencing this band in the song Bobcaygeon. As soon as I read the line in Hook's book, I immediately thought of the Hip. A quick trip to the Google machine confirmed. I for one had never heard of "The Men They Couldn't Hang' before, and did not know who/what Gord was talking about. No point of reference.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> Then there's this video I saw awhile back:


Watch the Get Back documentary--they clearly know some theory as the discuss different chords, intervals, etc.
So maybe they didn't take formal lessons--btu they learned it--as that video Kenmac posted indicates as well.


----------

